# Online sites to buy plants



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

I need more plants for my planted 10 gallon and I just bought a second 10 gallon for my giant betta that needs plants. I've exhausted the local petcos and petsmart as far as variety goes and I'd like some different plants. Looking for some online resources. Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a big advocate of Planted Aquariums Central. I buy all my plants from there. Just placed a large order including Dwarf Hair Grass mats.

When you get to the very end, just before you submit your order and after you've gone through PayPal, you'll see a coupon window. Type in Bettafish and you get an automatic 10% off actual purchase (excluding shipping).

http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/


----------



## Kyurem150 (Apr 9, 2013)

http://http://www.peabodysparadise.com/shop/ I would try this one. I'm going to get my plants form this website.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't use aquariumplants.com. I was very unhappy with my order from them, both in how long it took to arrive and in the condition of the plants.

Three of the plants I ordered were supposed to arrive either as plants or sprouted bulbs. They instead sent six unsprouted bulbs, two of which were obviously rotten and the other four of which never sprouted. :-/


----------



## andervt (Apr 13, 2013)

I order from here www.aquaticjungles.com and never had a doubt about the orders.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

andervt said:


> I order from here www.aquaticjungles.com and never had a doubt about the orders.


Came on here to say this. The guy, Dustin, has a great Youtube channel with a lot of informative videos as well.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I order my plants from mikeswetpets on aquabid.com he has nice plants at very good prices and will combine orders to save on shipping cost. You dont have to bid unless you want to you he has a buy it now opinion . 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/search.cgi


----------



## andervt (Apr 13, 2013)

lilyth88 said:


> Came on here to say this. The guy, Dustin, has a great Youtube channel with a lot of informative videos as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks


Yea i've been a subscriber. His videos are great!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I use http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquarium-livestock/live-aquarium-plants#!live-aquarium-plants this site, I love them and their plants come generally in a few days, usually in good quality as well! They also have really awesome customer service!


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a question relating to the topic, I was searching the internet for good places to buy plants and have found a lot of rave reviews for sweet aquatics. However, all the reviews are from a couple years ago, and their main website domain is up for sale...

Does anyone know what happened? Did the business close?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

@fish_keeper_2013 I have no idea, I never even heard of them :/


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.tricker.com/

We have been happy with most all the plants we have ordered from here, and you get a free bunch of plants if you order over 25.00 (every time it has been a bunch of green hygro but that is subject to change).


----------

